# ISO a self tanner for the face



## user3 (Sep 20, 2005)

I have oily senstive facial skin. I did find a self tanner that works  (Clarins Self tanning Gel) but I can't seem to get my face as dark as my body. 
I haven't tried the L'Oreal one that is gel. Every store I go to does not have it in. 
I wondering if anyone knows if there is one cheaper than Clarins bthat will not break me out and will also get my face dark.

I am not sure exactly what I am in MAC but the last time I was there I was a NW400 in the Hyper Real foundation. Problem is my face is more like a NW25.

I use the Mystic tan and I can't allow it to get on my face because it breaks me out.  So I cover my face with a towel. This is why my face is lighter.

It is making it very hard for me find the color foundation because if I match the color to my face it looks odd and if I match the foundation color to my neck I have to apply the foundation a bit heavier to make it look right.

Sorry for long post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Thanks for the help!


----------



## MACreation (Sep 21, 2005)

Did you use the clarins face tanner? the one in the gold little bottle?


----------



## user3 (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_Did you use the clarins face tanner? the one in the gold little bottle?_

 
I had about 4 samples of this one.
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ego  ryId=2082


----------



## MACreation (Sep 22, 2005)

no honey, let me get you the one u need to use....

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...categoryId=B70

If you use it everyday, it produces results! Maybe i can send u a sample, i dunno, it's pricey, if it won;t work I'd feel bad


----------



## user3 (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_no honey, let me get you the one u need to use....

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...categoryId=B70

If you use it everyday, it produces results! Maybe i can send u a sample, i dunno, it's pricey, if it won;t work I'd feel bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you know if Clarins makes samples? I got the other samples from orders I placed with Sephora.
I am willing to give it a try. I think I might be going to the mall soon. It's not that close so I have to plan trips.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So you have not had any problems with breakouts?
That is my main concern. 

I am still getting over breakouts  from this one Banana Boat self tanner. Well, that and a L'Oreal foundation.


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 22, 2005)

bumped up Pink_mink.


----------



## mspixieears (May 10, 2006)

bumping


----------



## user3 (May 12, 2006)

just wanted to add that I did finally find 1 that I like. 
Perfection by Mystic Tan you can find it at salons that have a Mystic tanner. 
It does not break me out and it does a great job at giving me a very natural color.


----------

